# If IT happens tomorrow, what books do you want on your shelf?



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

So when the poop hits, what do you really need besides the Bible, that imo goes without saying. 

But as far as reference books, what are the really good ones? What are the books that give you practical step by step instructions, the "how to" books if you will? 

I'd like to begin to build a really good library. Thanks!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

These, I need another book shelf.
.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Seed to Seed by Suzanne Ashworth 
Fire fox book series
Encyclopedia
Herbal Remedy books
My old cookbooks
How to books

All of the above are already on my bookshelves


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Boy Scout Handbook
Where there are no doctors/dentists
SAS survival handbook

By no means complete but those are a few suggestions 

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Indeed. I just purchased used "Boy Scouts" handbook and field book to begin teaching the grandkids with. 
.
.
.
OK, it wouldn't hurt me to learn something too. I never did much solo camping.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

The Marine Corps War Fighters Manual
Foxfire collection
USMC Survival Guide
I have found other survival guides and other good topics for preppers online just print them out and keep in a binder


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Any and all survival books I can get my hands on , medical books , cook books , DIY books , auto repair books , home repair books , comic books , cross word books . This is a few I can think of .


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

recently stocked up on a few primitive/campfire cookbooks.. they include methods to cook and recipes. encyclopedia set would be nice.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Dope and Beer.....

If your a Vet you know...Nothing else counts.....


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

The Idiots Guide to Survival


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Books on the United States Constitution and History, among many others.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

SGT E said:


> Dope and Beer.....
> 
> If your a Vet you know...Nothing else counts.....


Ya know, when I gave that up my PTSD symptoms lessened quite a bit.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I bought the complete bound collection of Backwoods Home Magazine, there's a lot of amazing stuff in those volumes.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I've got every issue of The Backwoodsman Magazine since I discovered it in 1992.

I highly recommend this magazine, there is absolutely no other like it.
Backwoodsman Magazine


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

For us, The most important book to have, the Bible. Two of my granddaughters the other day asked me to get them one. So, so far I've received 5 in the mail. 

Now a question, anyone got an idea how to emboss their names on the covers without paying the book store $5 a hit?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Boss Dog said:


> For us, The most important book to have, the Bible. Two of my granddaughters the other day asked me to get them one. So, so far I've received 5 in the mail.
> 
> Now a question, anyone got an idea how to emboss their names on the covers without paying the book store $5 a hit?


Boss Dog,

I just looked up DIY Embossing Kits and a craft store called Michaels seems to have them. Be warned, True Story, I went to a Michaels Craft Store one time looking for some flourescent Paint. I didn't like the factory sights on my SW MP Shield so I wanted to paint the 3 white dots using a glo-in the dark flourescent paint.

I had to drive about 40 miles to the store, walked in and immediately knew I was in trouble. Half of the employees were ****. I couldn't find the glo flourescent paint so eventually I had to ask for help. The first *** ignored me and scurried into the breakroom.

I then got a nice old lady to help me and when she asked me what I was going to use the paint for, I explained I was doing a DIY project on my gun sights. She was immediately taken aback and told me that she didn't think they carried anything like that and she scurried into the breakroom with the limpwristed fellow...liberals...

I finally found a bottle of green glo-in the dark paint and bought it but it didn't work for shat. So I ponied up the 90 bucks for some TruGlo Tritium Night Sights which I am very happy with. Just the drive there probably cost me 20 bucks and seeing the messed up employees cost me more of my sanity I'm sure.

Maybe its cheaper for your just to pay the 5 bucks and have the store emboss it for you?


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm thinking some of the old timers are tired of posts like this but for those that are new here is the 5 basic books you need

Country Wisdom and Know How

https://www.amazon.com/Editors-Publ...8-2&keywords=book+country+wisdom+and+know+how

There are newer versions but this is the one I have, covers almost everything from beekeeping to Water witching. This is my #1 pick, you should have a hard copy of this book.

#2 https://www.amazon.com/Where-There-...637284&sr=8-1&keywords=Where+the+is+no+doctor

Where this is no doctor, not a cheap book but well worth the money unless you have a registered nurse or a combat medic like I do.... and still I have the book.

#3 ... https://www.amazon.com/Where-There-...37373&sr=8-1&keywords=Where+the+is+no+dentist

For all the obvious reasons. Did you know you can order a really cheap substance and make temporary fillings that last for years?.... read the book.

Number 4... https://www.amazon.com/Guide-Cannin...5637640&sr=8-1&keywords=eastman+canning+guide

A great guide for working with meat including receipies for jerky and sausages

And Number 5... https://www.amazon.com/Montana-Atla...8-1&keywords=delorme+atlas+montana&th=1&psc=1

Pick your own state but you will probably find it useful to have a entire topographical map of your state.

I could go on, but it seems no body really knows what to suggest and I don't want to overwhelm you.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

@Slippy . :vs_lol: You may be right.


----------



## Grinch2 (Sep 12, 2016)

Maybe a basic medical emergency book, but I don't wanna try to be a surgeon and have someone cut open and have to be flipping the page or trying to pull a bullet out of my thigh then have to skip to chapter 3 because it's a jacketed hollow point. 

Maybe some of you can learn skills from books, for me I am far from the best at it; if it all goes down tomorrow the weapons that arm me today will arm me tomorrow. I'm no surgeon, I'm not expert on what plants can help with this or that. Basically for me I know a few things about survival, tactics, medical, how to cook without electricity. 

If anything I wouldn't mind a few hunting books to entertain myself, in my reloading room I had my bench which at one time had a desk-like area where your legs could go, but now I have it filled with books in the back on guns, reloading and hunting. In the front I have magazines on those topics. But truthfully I'd only want a select few to keep me interested, which does not take much. Because you could give me a complete step-by-step book on how to do something and if I can't have a hands on experience to do it I'm finished anyways or a way to test it. My dad is the same way; he once said that for him which applies to me " books are good for readin stories, en they're good for important numbers, that's it ". 

But one book I found to be interesting I have yet to see on the first page specifically is the Anarchist's Cook-Book. Might help someone striving to survive with help from literature, it's cheap too a copy I got on Amazon was only like 8 bucks, a good general survival book.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Annie said:


> So when the poop hits, what do you really need besides the Bible, that imo goes without saying.
> 
> But as far as reference books, what are the really good ones? What are the books that give you practical step by step instructions, the "how to" books if you will?
> 
> I'd like to begin to build a really good library. Thanks!


My cataracts are getting too clouded up to read much fine print as is commonly found in books. I can read most stuff on the compooter. I can also still hear pretty good. So what would you suggest?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I self medicate on occasion. Plan to put an end to it when I hang up the gunbelt in May though. I may work in a bookstore and listen to lectures on the exciting masking tape industry, same effect.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> My cataracts are getting too clouded up to read much fine print as is commonly found in books. I can read most stuff on the compooter. I can also still hear pretty good. So what would you suggest?


Prayers.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> My cataracts are getting too clouded up to read much fine print as is commonly found in books. I can read most stuff on the compooter. I can also still hear pretty good. So what would you suggest?


Buy the book you like on Amazon and choose the audible option. You can download a Kindle app to your lap top or cell phone and plug in your ear buds or headsets. I sometimes "read" in this manner. Good eye sight not required, but it helps if ya can still hear worth a damn!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

And Amazon Echo will read your Kindle books to you.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

"City: A Story of Roman Planning and Construction" 

How to build almost anything out of wood and rope.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

One for plant & herbal medicines would be a good idea to have, that would include pictures for identification and complete instructions. In SHTF, first aid will be important whether because of whatever disaster or some offside accident or illness that came along. If you don't have access to medical treatment or RX's, it would be good to know what plants to use & how to prepare them effectively.


----------



## OrneryOldBat (Feb 10, 2017)

JustAnotherNut said:


> One for plant & herbal medicines would be a good idea to have, that would include pictures for identification and complete instructions. In SHTF, first aid will be important whether because of whatever disaster or some offside accident or illness that came along. If you don't have access to medical treatment or RX's, it would be good to know what plants to use & how to prepare them effectively.


I think highly of this one: Encyclopedia of Herbal Medicine. It's a good all around herbal. If you're not going to start a medicinal garden (and you'll want to after you read this), then you should pair it with a really good book on plant identification for your region. Don't wait for the SHTF - use it as an excuse to see what's wild around you in different seasons.

While you're out foraging, check out the edible plants too - being aware that wild areas may have been sprayed with things you don't want to eat.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The same ones HG Wells to into the future.

Already have assorted plant books.

A book on minerals and metals in ground around here.

Chemical processes for many basic things.


----------



## mikes (Apr 20, 2017)

Here are a few books I recently bought

Bushcraft First Aid
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1507202342

Surgical Knots and Suturing Techniques
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1889326135

Emergency Dentistry Handbook
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1610040449

I also printed out a few PDFs I have like the Glock Armorer's Manual, one for the AR15, and Remington 870.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

1.Uncle Toms Cabin
2.The Decline And Fall Of the Roman Empire
3.Tom Clancy Novels

That sort of thing.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

csi-tech said:


> I self medicate on occasion. Plan to put an end to it when I hang up the gunbelt in May though. I may work in a bookstore and listen to lectures on the exciting masking tape industry, same effect.


What? :vs_laugh: :-x


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

Boss Dog said:


> These, I need another book shelf.
> .


I was starting to get quite the collection of books myself. I actually downsized, keeping some of the things I really wanted and other books I'm almost sure they're my Mother's. I have some random choices on my shelf, and not nearly enough of the 'how to' type.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> recently stocked up on a few primitive/campfire cookbooks.. they include methods to cook and recipes. encyclopedia set would be nice.


in regard to an encyclopedia set - go with a World Britannica - no World Books or Funk & Wagnalls crap .... not eazy to find encyclopedias these days - the public libraries sometimes accept them as donations - usually like to pass them along ASAP because of storage space - most work off a donation system and you could get a great set for little $$$$ ....


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

Around here the libraries have used book sales..it's not uncommon to find treasures buried in the stacks they offer up. Last one I went to most books were under $1.00 and they were planning a $2.00 bag sale the last day. Not sure if this type thing happens everywhere. Yes..encyclopedias, how to's..


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

https://fas.org/irp/doddir/milmed/ships.pdf

The Ships medicine chest and shipboard medical aid


----------

